# Finally somethng new



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Hunting member wanted something for his 10 year old granddaughter to hang on her bedroom wall. Kind of felt bad cause we did the antlers on a plaque for his grandson for a couple years, and she was left out. She loves horses, so I took a 24" 5/4 round panel and whipped this out for her.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice, and, diplomatic at the same time.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Another good job, John!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dang , that's very nice John !


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice, and, diplomatic at the same time.


I agree Tom, most girls don't like hunting.

BTW Contributor sure looks purty below your name.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

John, I love it and I know the little girl will cherish it for a long time. I love horses too. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice and thoughtful. She will keep that around for a long time.


----------



## lbloom3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful, and close to the hearts of every child who loves horses.
Your granddaughter must love seeing this every day!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicely done and a great gift.


----------



## cjhilinski (Apr 25, 2017)

I'd like to make a suggestion. Rotate the stock 90 degrees. When you do that, the horizontal grain pattern will give an impression of speed and movement and the horses will seem to have something to be running on. I'm not trying to be smart but with the grain running the way it does, it looks like the horses are being beamed up.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Point taken. Only reason I did it that way is the rough cut has a lot less splinters and long pieces coming off that help plug the dust mop and vac. I didn't have much time to babysit it so I did it that way. Don't have to keep a steady eye on it. If I do another one, I'll try it that way. Thanx.

Also, when I use the preglued pine panels I cut them so the most pieces can be gotten from each panel, so the grain isn't always the best direction. It's that cost thing.


----------

